# Deer opener !



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

I know it's early but who ready to go deer hunting , I really like the rut just before Christmas whare I hunt , but after all year I am ready for some chair time in the blind :biggrin:


Who else is in ?


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm ready! It getting close... Few more days


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Ready to rock and roll!! Think there's a small norther blowing thru the state latter part of nxt wk. 

Good luck all!!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Cant wait.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## MaiChip (Jul 5, 2006)

Youth hunt this weekend, rifle opener next weekend. Locked, cocked and ready to roll!


----------



## jenks13 (Mar 21, 2013)

Can't wait. Been checking the wind forecast even though it's guaranteed to change. Got the fever!!


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

Yep, I'm stoked about going back. Opening bow week was wet and we saw deer, including the one in the hog trap opening morning, but I love sitting the bow stand tripod(s) over my confined space gun blind. Looking forward to being away from work and relaxing in the woods, fishing the bass pond and looking for scrapes. 

Hope you don't have any wild dogs showing up on cameras or feeders (like I and others have on here) and if you do, don't post up about them, cause' people on here don't want to hear how you would or did deal with it.

Good luck to all. Stay safe brothers...


----------



## ClayShooter (Aug 29, 2009)

Opening day couldn't get here fast enough. You know I just love too see the smiles on the boys faces when were in the stand. Ok and them big bucks too!!!!


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*8 more wake ups !*

8 more from this morning and we will be in the blind !:cheers:


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Neck Swell*

I was wondering if it was just me that was getting excited/antsy and I'm a little past a spring chicken!!! Good luck to all and be safe and courteous!!!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I guess I put up with the heat, humidity and mosquitoes during bow season because I know that it's going to get cooler.

I'll be bow hunting next weekend too but I'll have my rifle with me in the bow blind 

TH


----------



## WestEnd1 (Jul 26, 2012)

Extra ready. Friday AM cant come soon enough, ready to roll out. Hope we have some good cold spells, Ive had enough humidity and 90+ degrees, although it has been nice the past week


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

WestEnd1 said:


> Extra ready. Friday AM cant come soon enough, ready to roll out. Hope we have some good cold spells, Ive had enough humidity and 90+ degrees, although it has been nice the past week


I usually hunt opening day in my shorts & flip flops.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Rubberback said:


> I usually hunt opening day in my shorts & flip flops.


Mee two but even if it's hot still better than the couch

Sent from some where over the rainbow


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Looks like I have to sit this one out. Y'all be careful, have fun and post some pics.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Man I can't wait to hear the crack of the rifle!!! Nothing like braking the silence of the morning with food on the table and the sure enjoyment of a beautiful deer down!! 
Can't wait to be in Gods country with my class ring in hand ( ruger M77-270)!!!!
James 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to
Rrrrrrrwed


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Been hunting for a month now.


----------



## TroutMaster76 (Jun 19, 2005)

Haven't shot in the gun yet... didnt make it out with the guys to fill feeders.. no game cams running due to work & 2 little ones at the house... BUT come next Friday AM I am headed west for 5 days & I am starting to feel it boys.

This will be a LONG week of work - but I am starting to realize that opening morning is coming!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Trouthunter said:


> I guess I put up with the heat, humidity and mosquitoes during bow season because I know that it's going to get cooler.
> 
> I'll be bow hunting next weekend too but I'll have my rifle with me in the bow blind
> 
> TH


I'm with you. It's been pretty humid for sure. We have 3 bow hunters this year on the ranch. We all decided to start hunting deer on opening day of actual gun season. I have only sit in a stand about 5-6 times this year.. Only put game cams on 2 feed locations to keep the surprise in it. It's getting close and we are getting excited. Been on the phone with all our lease hunters all week. Hope everyone has a great opening day! Brett


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

I gotta go see a heart Dr, I think this irregular heart beat is getting worse with all these cool fronts hitting us...


----------



## chicken fried (Sep 8, 2010)

Heading to Rocksprings Thursday after work. I've been checking the weather three or four times a day. This is going to be a good year. Doesn't matter how old you are it's like Christmas morning.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*1 day and a wake up*

And I am heading south !


----------



## Hammer07 (Jul 2, 2012)

40hrs until i am rolling thru the gate at the lease!


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

meh......I'm working nights starting friday thru monday. To say I'm jealous is a bit of an understatement, but next week tues thru thursday I'll be out there!


----------



## Blue Devil 7 (Aug 25, 2005)

I'm ready! Popped a couple of pigs weekend before last, and found one of our feeders is being mobbed by turkeys. Mmmmmm fresh smoked turkey coming right up!


----------



## HELOLT (Aug 1, 2013)

I am more than ready.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*We are heading out at 7:00*

Waken up and rolling south !


----------



## mr. buck (Jan 11, 2009)

leaving on wednesday for five days in shackelford county. below normal temps, 3rd day after the new moon and pre-rut should be kicking in. the rattlin' horns will be with me the whole time.


----------



## Raven (Jan 22, 2009)

Will be on the blind in 24 looong hours!


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*I am rolling south!*

Be safe you all , and may you have a great opener , I will post some pics from the hunt !:work::wink:


----------



## McIII (Jun 20, 2007)

*Here Now*

Sitting at the deer lease as we speak. Got everything ready yesterday, as we arrived around 4:00 PM. Man, we drove through some rain. Sitting here watching Austin news and talking to my buds at 2 Cool. Don't get any better than this. Going into Fredricksburg this morning with wife to buy groceries and corn. 45 degrees this morning between Fredricksburg and Kerrville. Got the Pay as You Go Dish hooked up, hotspot turned on so I can access internet. Man, this ain't nothing like it used to be back in the 60's when we slept in an Army tent and froze our tails off. What I would do though for just one more day in the woods with my Dad. If they got Internet up there in Heaven, "Dad, I miss you, and thank you for giving me the love of the outdoors, and most importantly, the respect it deserves." Ya'll be safe, and good luck this weekend.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Opener*

Seen 8 doe and 4 bucks an old 8 almost got my attention ! 
Brother inlaw shot two pigs cleaned them up great weather , see what happens tonight


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*View*

This is mine tonight ðŸ˜œ


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Good luck dog!!

I'm stuck at work, won't hunt till tomorrow!

Where are u hunting at?


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Los fresnos*

10
Miles north


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Brush and pitas looked familiar. Get a good one!!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

U close to Atascosa?


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Ranch*

South of it , pigs are already at the feeder , we seen. 4 bucks that will be our culls for this year and two old deer a 10 and a 12 we wil be hunting for our trophy deer this year ranch looks great with all the rain and we have more quail than ever before ! Sitting in the blind listening to the coyotes howl is a beutyful thing !

So far brother inlaw has two pigs down and stepson shot his first havalina last night made a great shot it's hid first year to be hunting he is hooked which is great for me I getting to old to load the feeders makes it nice !

Side note all animals shot were from bullets I loaded . All preformed perfectly . Now it's time to hunt !


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

We'll all in all a great weekend my stepson shot this nice old cull 9 point on Sunday morning , deer was shot with my 7mm-08 that I put together this summer , is a laser ! 150 long range acubonds deer was 178 yards he made a great shot . Great times ........









Sent in from my job that I pay taxes 30%


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Awesome brother, ur hunting 30 minutes from my house, and I'm traveling 100 miles north to get to our lease!

Got a friend who runs a ranch near Atascosa, I shot a nice 130 class 10pt there a couple of seasons ago. When the rut is in full swing I'll hopefully be hunting there.


----------

